# Mr. Holmes Arriving on Digital HD Oct. 27 and Blu-ray, DVD and On Demand Nov.10.



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Oscar® nominee Sir Ian McKellen* joins fellow Academy Award® nominee Laura Linney** in the mysterious and intriguing Mr. Holmes, arriving on Digital HD October 27 and Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital), and On Demand November 10 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment and Miramax®. Based on Mitch Cullin's novel "A Slight Trick of the Mind," written for the screen by Jeffrey Hatcher (The Duchess), and directed by Academy Award® winner Bill Condon (Best Adapted Screenplay, Gods and Monsters, 1998), Mr. Holmes finds a retired Sherlock returning to close the book on the one mystery he could never solve. Winner of the Audience Award for Best Narrative Feature at the 2015 Sydney Film Festival and released theatrically in July by Miramax® and Roadside Attractions, the film is Rotten Tomatoes Certified Fresh.

See the world's most famous detective as you've never seen him before, portrayed by acting legend Ian McKellen, in this ingeniously plotted suspense-thriller. For thirty years, Sherlock Holmes has been haunted by his final case, one that remains unsolved. Now, spurred by a mysterious trip to Japan, Holmes quietly slips out of retirement to confront the ghosts of his past-and a spellbinding mystery that will take all of his deductive powers to solve.

Filled with an "undercurrent of warmth and humanity" (BBC.com), the home entertainment release of Mr. Holmes includes two behind-the-scenes featurettes. Mr. Holmes will be available on Blu-ray and DVD for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.

*Best Supporting Actor, The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring, 2001; Best Actor, Gods and Monsters, 1998
** Best Actress, The Savages, 2007; Best Supporting Actress, Kinsey, 2004; Best Actress, You Can Count on Me, 2000



BLU-RAY/DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Icon" Featurette
"Story" Featurette

*Subject to Change

PROGRAM INFORMATION

Year of Production: 2014
Title Copyright: Mr. Holmes © 2015 AI Film Production Limited/British Broadcasting Corporation. All Rights Reserved. Artwork © 2015 Roadside Attractions LLC. Supplementary Materials © 2015 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: PG for Thematic Elements, Some Disturbing Images and Incidental Smoking
Genre: Mystery, Drama, Suspense
Blu-ray Closed Captioned: NA
DVD Closed Captioned: English
Subtitles Blu-ray: English, Spanish and English SDH
Subtitles DVD: English and Spanish
Feature Run Time: 105 Minutes
Blu-rayFormat: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.35:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.35:1)
Blu-rayAudio Status: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM
DVD Audio Status: English 5.1 Dolby Digital Audio​


----------

